# Another Rockler Innovation with sub-par product execution



## anoldwoodchuck

Why don't you buy plywood, wheels, and lumber (or use scrap) and make your own base? It is much less expensive and you get exactly want you need.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Why don t you buy plywood, wheels, and lumber (or use scrap) and make your own base? It is much less expensive and you get exactly want you need.
> 
> - Chuck Anstrom


hehe, another youtuber…

BTDTGTTS

1) Have made bases from wood. Metal frame bases are significantly smaller. The tool usually always has to be lower than top of caster (especially 4-6" casters), and making mobile base from wood with caster on outside creates a much larger stance. I am a Klutz, was constantly tripping over wood bases with casters hanging on sides.  Never again, unless the wheels can go UNDER the tool.

2) Please check the math on less expensive. If you want cheap 2" tall casters, and use scrap shipping container wood; can make a mobile base, that would cost less than All Terrain. But then the comparable cheap bases can be bought for < $40 online too? Have you priced a set of quality ball bearing full lock 400lb rated 5/6" casters lately?

3) The All-Terrain base serves a purpose, higher ground clearance, and bigger wheels for taller obstacles. That is why I started using them. This is what happens to cheap 2.5-3" caster mobile bases in my shop:

Broken hubs:









Chunks missing and the 4" replacements I'm testing:









FWIW: 
The above will be last mobile base I buy. Despite not using a welder in 25 years, decided I need to weld my own from now on. Currently looking for inexpensive used welder to help me overcome limitations of buying commercial products or being limited to only wood construction at home.

Cheers!


----------



## ocean

I don't understand why mobile bases for tools have such a problem with poor quality wheels. I had a 7800lb boat sitting on polyurethane rollers for years and they have never flattened under the point load of the keel. They just don't make good quality urethane wheels for mobile bases. Would they cost more? sure but they would be worth the money when it came time to roll the base around. Live in hope and die in despair.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Thanks for posting. I have also noticed bad reviews disapearing on the site.


----------



## edapp

I have one of these (dont pay full price! They put them on sale regularly… ) and dont plan on buying any other mobile bases in the future. Works great with my grizzly 15" planer.

Really like mine, and dont have issues with the swivel lock as long as I lock all four corners.


----------



## pottz

yeah i have 3 of them and wont buy any others,ive tried em all and their all crap.the rockler is not perfect but as close as it gets.ive not had the issue of the wheels getting flat spots or the pivot wheels lock.and as edapp said watch for sales.as klutz shows hard plastic or rubber wheels are a waste of money.i just replaced the plastic wheels on my jointer that split apart with 4" polyurathane,rolls with one finger now.


----------



## fuigb

Well-written review: well done!

I wonder if it's the heat that is leading to the described flat spots on the wheels. I've never experienced a flat spot on my Rockler HD base, but "hot" my way isn't very…

Since my purchase I've found a source for free (!) industrial casters and so fear no driveway crack or load of any weight. $400 of casters and six bucks in 2×4s can produce miracles.


----------



## Sark

Excellent review. Thanks. Sorry that Rockler removes negative review comments from their site, Not surprised. They aren't the only ones.


----------



## Sark

Duplicate post


----------



## TEK73

Thanks for the review, good writeup.

Maybe you should look into flattening your transitions and bridging your cracks to reduce the stress on your casters?
Would make it easier to move around as well…


----------



## PRGDesigns

Removing poor reviews isn't the only sketchy thing Rockler does.


----------



## bigJohninvegas

Thanks for the review, I too have had a negative review removed, or actually I feel it never got posted. 
I purchased this mobile base when it was on sale. seems like a couple months back.
Just now got time to get back into the shop and assembled it. 
I totally agree with Captainklutz view on mobile bases. They all come with wheels that are to small. And generally feel flimsy. 
I have made a couple bases that have worked well enough. And bought a couple that I feel are total junk. 
I had read a positive review about this base on Rockler's web site where the OP had used the base on the same model saw as I needed it for. A Grizzly GO513X2 band saw. So it was on sale, and I went for it. 
So far its been a great experience. (Only been a week). 
I did not have the sharp edges, but I did have to drill out all the holes in the stamped corner pieces in order to get the bolts through. I also feel that the wheels feel soft to the touch. I live in Las Vegas, and experience some serious heat. So we will see about flat spots over the next few months. 
The stamped steel corner parts did feel a bit flimsy, but I feel the welds and metal parts in general will hold up to the weight of my bandsaw. 
And I am totally amazed at how well I can move my saw around the shop. 
I do not even notice the joints in the concrete floor.

I have one dust collector in my shop. One hose dedicated to my table saw, and a second longer hose that I use for everything else. Planer, Jointer, and Bandsaw. All three tools are on wheels, and move to a central spot to be used. Till now I have rarely used dust collection on my bandsaw just because it has been so hard to move. 
That will no longer be an issue.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Random update FWIW:

Rockrap competitors must have read this review, or paid attention to complaints about lack of high clearance mobile base options for rough surfaces?

Bora Portamate began offering a PM-3800 high clearance mobile base about 6 months after I posted this review. Just wish the retail price was not $269. The Portamate metal support brackets for the wheels looks wimpy. I highly doubt the 1500lb rating is valid using plastic hub wheels? Have owned the smaller Portamate bases, and they fail to carry half the rated weight. It will take a ton of 5 star reviews using 1000lb tools before I buy one.

Fast forward to fall of 2021, and true reason another post:

Grizzly has introduced a new T32468 - Bear Crawl Rough Surface Mobile Base. The introductory price is only $133.95. Looks interesting, and selling at a price that makes sense for mobile base. Can't wait to read some reviews by users?

Wonder who i would have to call at Grizzly to get a demo unit for review? LOL

Cheers!


----------

